# SX mini on FT



## kimbo (3/6/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10014456/2443201-sx-mini-styled-vw-variable-wattage-apv-box-mod


----------



## Riaz (3/6/15)

kimbo said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10014456/2443201-sx-mini-styled-vw-variable-wattage-apv-box-mod


Was only a matter of time


----------



## jtgrey (3/6/15)

And you can buy the Sx350j board for $ 65. So at the end it wil still cost you the same as a genuine sx mini m


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

jtgrey said:


> And you can buy the Sx350j board for $ 65. So at the end it wil still cost you the same as a genuine sx mini m



Not sure how you arrive at the same? $61 plus $65 = $126 x 12,5 = R1,575 which is a lot less than R2,500? Am I missing something?


----------



## Gizmo (3/6/15)

"styled" indicates its a clone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (3/6/15)

It is also based on the original SX Mini not the M-Class. Looks meh


----------



## WillieRoux (3/6/15)

It's a NO GO 4 me....No TC...."Nah... No TC. Just like the "S" class mini. The "j" your seeing (lower left of the display) measures battery life in joules."....


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/15)

build quality on the images looks horrible

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (3/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how you arrive at the same? $61 plus $65 = $126 x 12,5 = R1,575 which is a lot less than R2,500? Am I missing something?


@Rob Fisher I plus the shipping for the board will also set you back . And then the quality of the FT one will surely not be close to the real sx mini . So for the little you might save will cost you more at the end of the day . I think it is better to rather get the real thing for a bit more .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (3/6/15)

No temperature control ...


----------

